# Which Summer Dress Do You Like Best?



## Californian (May 17, 2004)

*Which Victoria's Secret summer dress do you like best?*

*1.* Simple bra top dress:







*2.* Padded bra top short dress






*3.* Halter Sundress






*4.* Side Tie Ruffle Wrap






*5.* Shirt dress






*6.* Babydoll Mini Dress


----------



## allisong (May 18, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Which Victoria's Secret summer dress do you like best?*
*1.* Simple bra top dress:






*2.* Padded bra top short dress






*3.* Halter Sundress






*4.* Side Tie Ruffle Wrap






*5.* Shirt dress






*6.* Babydoll Mini Dress






I love #2..Totally cute


----------



## Laura (May 19, 2004)

I go with number 3 or then 2.. Wish i had a flamin figure to wear a dress!


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 31, 2004)

I'd wear #3. #6 is really cute but my 32-year old butt would look skeezy in it!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 31, 2004)

Halter girl here, so I would wear number 3


----------



## Californian (May 31, 2004)

Are you really too old to wear the last dress if you are in your 30's?


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 31, 2004)

LOL! I'm a real conservative dresser.



My look is much more Ellen Tracy than Forever 21.


----------



## Californian (May 31, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* LOL! I'm a real conservative dresser.



My look is much more Ellen Tracy than Forever 21. My look is pretty much whatever I can get at Ross! LOL!!!
I'm all washed up and can't wear VS dresses now! omg... I owe you a poke in the ribs, girl!




Just teasin'!


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 28, 2005)

> *Which Victoria's Secret summer dress do you like best?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leony (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Californian* Are you really too old to wear the last dress if you are in your 30's? 







Uh Oh, #6 and 3 for me!

6th dress is indeed too old for 50's, not 30's.

My mum, in her late 40's still wearing this kind of outfit.


----------



## spicey05 (Jul 29, 2005)

I love 3 and 6 also! Very cute! #5 is cute too, maybe when it starts cooling down some, much too hot right now for those long sleeves.


----------



## ben (Jul 29, 2005)

love #3

#6 looks like pjs!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* LOL! I'm a real conservative dresser.



My look is much more Ellen Tracy than Forever 21. lol, I agree, it's rare that I would go anywhere where such a dress would be appropriate ... our idea of a sexy date is going to Applebee's and a movie, lol
However if I had to choose one I'd go with #3 (assuming I could get it to fit, which is rather unlikely considering VS's bras and swimsuits never fit me) ... My swimsuit is a halter top and I was amazed at the cleavage it gave to my small boobs! I might need more a tan before I wore an all-white dress though





And is just me, or does #6 look more like something you'd wear to bed than out in public?


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 29, 2005)

I like #2, #3 and #4. I really like the side ruffle dress..very flattering for your waist. I LOVE dresses, they make me feel very feminine and sexy. I'm 37 and I wear these types of sundresses all the time. I don't think age matters much, as long as you feel comfortable.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 29, 2005)

I like the shape and style of 3, 4 and 6. I'm not too crazy about the colors and prints, but wear what you like best!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* lol, I agree, it's rare that I would go anywhere where such a dress would be appropriate ... our idea of a sexy date is going to Applebee's and a movie, lol
However if I had to choose one I'd go with #3 (assuming I could get it to fit, which is rather unlikely considering VS's bras and swimsuits never fit me) ... My swimsuit is a halter top and I was amazed at the cleavage it gave to my small boobs! I might need more a tan before I wore an all-white dress though





And is just me, or does #6 look more like something you'd wear to bed than out in public?





I have to agree with that part too! I'm rather modest, but I would wear a sexier dress if I was going to a night club or some place that it would be appropiate. Those dresses certainly wouldn't be every day clothing for me!


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 29, 2005)

I like #3 cuz that's the one that would look best on me.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, this is last year's post, but the halter is still a-ok with me


----------



## K*O* (Jul 30, 2005)

Love the # 1


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 30, 2005)

D - None of the above.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 5, 2005)

I kinda like this one...casual ,but cute too 2 &amp; 3 are nice too_*4.* Side Tie Ruffle Wrap_


----------

